# better live IPTV options, when?



## supermaxhd (Mar 31, 2011)

When will a service be offered that has a basic cable like channels package streamed live? The package would include top news and network channels. Why hasn't this been done?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Why hasn't it been done? Because the network channels don't allow it and don't want it (yet anyway).


----------

